# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week...Happy Mother's Day



## vintage2wheel (May 12, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there. 

It Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/ history did we find this week

Found a rare Cadillac badge that you don't see every day. 





Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## looneymatthew (May 12, 2013)

*is that jesus*

is that who i think it is on the badge. or someone else





vintage2wheel said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there.
> 
> It Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/ history did we find this week
> 
> ...


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 12, 2013)

*who?*



looneymatthew said:


> is that who i think it is on the badge. or someone else




depends on who you think it is


----------



## looneymatthew (May 12, 2013)

*jesus*

from the photo it looks like jesus.  promoting Cadillac?   nice . jesus christ like caddys too.   he knows good old american built when he sees it.






vintage2wheel said:


> depends on who you think it is


----------



## looneymatthew (May 12, 2013)

*florida*

i wondered who got that thing. nice one


----------



## PCHiggin (May 12, 2013)

*You Gotta Be Kidding,LOL!!*

So much for our great education system....http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...q4GQDg&usg=AFQjCNHPehA0F45ku1pcJ6FK05w9PL9JUg


----------



## jd56 (May 12, 2013)

Traded my nice 61' jaguar for this 53 Spitfire DX.
.at the Eden swap .
Needs Panther chainguard (guess I can do that to upgrade?).and decal.
Replace the aftermarket bent fork and the incorrect rims with some painted S2s.
Also got a blue 9 hole that should replace the damaged one, and a Panther red white tank( if here is one to be correct for the upgrade).
Or should I leave it as a Spitfire?
It does have the popular trains and planes badge...which I do like alot.

Also got a truing stand ( thanks Richie, Tony, Steve and Shane )and a ribbed delta light from Richie,  and a stem from Tony for the girls panther.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlhender (May 12, 2013)

I picked these two up on Saturday.....One has locker on it and Skip tooth

Rick


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 12, 2013)

Some real killer finds guys


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Larmo63 (May 12, 2013)

*History? Who? What?*



PCHiggin said:


> So much for our great education system....http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...q4GQDg&usg=AFQjCNHPehA0F45ku1pcJ6FK05w9PL9JUg




Judging from the spelling, punctuation, and usage, this forum repeatedly

proves that our education system has completely failed.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 12, 2013)

*cadillac the jesuit*

wow . you guy knows everything.
ya i knew it was some euro  Christopher Columbus looking dude. i was just having some fun with shaun.

still cool badge even if its not J>C>  but i did learn something thanks .. i never new Cadillac was some french Jesuit guy . good looking out.



PCHiggin said:


> So much for our great education system....http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...q4GQDg&usg=AFQjCNHPehA0F45ku1pcJ6FK05w9PL9JUg


----------



## Rivnut (May 12, 2013)

*Can I get a big AMEN!?*



Larmo63 said:


> Judging from the spelling, punctuation, and usage, this forum repeatedly
> 
> proves that our education system has completely failed.





I'll second that.


----------



## cadillacbike (May 12, 2013)

*panther*

Got this 52 panther at the Eden NC show. Thanks Tony.


----------



## spoker (May 12, 2013)

*ohhhhhhhhh*

Dont ya just hate it when people dont know!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 13, 2013)

*sweet ass bars*

View attachment 96335
Finally got some long horn cross brace bars.... Thanks to xcelsior! Jason z!


----------



## The New Guy (May 15, 2013)

Certainly not as cool as your finds.. but hey it's my first classic Schwinn.

74 Continental


----------



## daved66 (May 16, 2013)

picked up a 1959 black corvette at brimfield,  had the 2 speed with shifter, i have not owned one like that, soi bought it.  will post pic when i can. it cleaned up very nicely. ordered some black wall
typhoons for it


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 16, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> Certainly not as cool as your finds.. but hey it's my first classic Schwinn.
> 
> 74 Continental
> View attachment 96711




Killer find new guy and a great start 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## dunebike (May 16, 2013)

*Cad Badge*



looneymatthew said:


> is that who i think it is on the badge. or someone else




I lived in California for 40 years and I thought that the dude on the badge was the zig zag paper dude!


----------



## The New Guy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, not really a departure from my 10 speed collection, but hey it was $30 and I loved all that chrome.  My wife thought i was crazy buying it when it looked so beat.  Cleaned up into a pretty bike.

Now that I've cleaned it all up I'll probably flip it though.  Not a great city bike and my wife is complaining about the 7 bikes in the living room.


----------

